# Found Sheep



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 22, 2019)

This morning, we saw animal control trying to catch a sheep. We helped them and she is safely in one of our goat pens away from my goats.  

I live in the suburbs and I don’t know anyone who has sheep. It’s not impossible for someone to have sheep- I have seen horses and plenty of chickens in the neighborhood area. I have posted on Next Door and contacted our local AG services and am waiting for a call back.  I’m not really sure what to do next. 

I am near positive she is in labor. Her stomach is sunk in, udder is full, and ligaments gone.  I have not fed her any grain because I know their diet is different than a goats due to copper (and other things?). She does have hay and water available. Checking on and watching her every hour or so - just like I would my goats. 

If I can’t find her owners, my dad knows someone who raises sheep. In the meantime, what should I do for this girl? Or is that all I can do?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 22, 2019)

I accidentally created a duplicate post and am not sure how to delete the other. I’m sorry!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2019)

You could offer her some all stock pellets. TSC carries them and so does Atwoods. Make her comfortable and see what happens.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 22, 2019)

God Bless you for taking good care of her while you try to find the owners!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 23, 2019)

I do understand you are trying to find the owner but.....
In Texas, you are by law required to call the Sheriff's Dept and report it as an estray.
They may or may not leave it there with you but they will attempt to find the owner.  The Texas statute law is quite clear on this and you cannot keep the animal for yourself without the county OKing it. 
Section142.003
https://statutes.capitol.texas.gov/Docs/AG/htm/AG.142.htm


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 23, 2019)

No worries on us keeping her. I don’t know sheep nor do I have extra room for one at the moment. Animal control did not have a place to keep her (other than the animal shelter which is only fit for dogs and cats) so she is with us. We have called the AG services to report her tag but the person on the phone has still not called back so that is the first thing being done in the morning. 

I have been talking with a friend who has sheep and she’s given me advice as well. Will be really glad when we find her owner.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 23, 2019)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> We have called the AG services


What, or who is "AG Services"?

If in Dallas County you may call as follows:
_
DALLAS COUNTY SHERIFF

Impounded Livestock

If you are missing any of the listed animals or need to schedule a pickup time , please contact the Kennedy Livestock Center of the Dallas County Sheriff’s Department at 972-225-8174 1598 E.Langdon Rd Dallas Tx, 75241 .between the hours of 6:00 am and 2:00 pm Monday - Friday.._
https://www.dallascounty.org/department/sheriff/livestock.php


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2019)

Seems like you have things well in hand. Not much more you can do at this point... Maybe you can now become a sheep owner as well if it works out that way!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 23, 2019)

You are wonderful  for giving the sheep a safe place to be right now, sounds like you have this well under control...oh behalf of the sheep...thank ewe


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 24, 2019)

Good on yer, Pioneer Chicken. How is she doing?
I'm sure she is eternally grateful for the sanctuary which you are providing as she and her lambs are very vulnerable at the time of, and just after, birth.
Has her owner been found?
Grain is fine in small amounts. Sugar beet, alfalfa, hay fine. Sheep love bread etc.

Good Luck.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank y'all for your replies! We have still have not found owners. The folks we contacted were not able to locate any owners under the tag unfortunately. 

Today was the first day she came down to the fence- I think she knows my routine now! - and waited while I refilled hay and fed and watered my goats.  I gave her some hay and when I came back out from the goat barn, she was happily munching on the hay. I think she did not eat due to stress yesterday or the day before.   Will be picking up an all stock pellet for her this morning.

I think I was wrong that she is in labor. I think she is close though.  I know this is probably a dumb question but I'm trying to cover the bases: if she had lambed before escaping, would she have leakage and blood like goats do?  When we caught her, I milked her a little to see what came out and it was colostrum, not milk.  I am still keeping my eye on her.  I originally thought she was in labor because (if sheep have ligaments like goats) her ligaments were gone and her rump was a little arched.  No other signs such as pawing, mucous plug or discomfort. 

ETA:  Her sides are sunk in too; however, it looks like her belly is low if that makes sense.  Kind of like when my goats went into labor- their sides sunk and bellies dropped.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 24, 2019)

Reading The Birth of a Lamb w/photos post now.  Have a better idea of what to look for.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't have sheep, but certainly sounds close from what you describe.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 24, 2019)

She sounds close. I have two ewes that bag up like a blue ribbon winner milk goat. They look like they are squeezing a basketball between their legs. And they will do this WEEKS before lambing! None of my other ewes bag up like these two. I have 2 daughters from one, 1 daughter from the other, excited to see if they carry on the family tradition. LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

From what I understand Bay, sheep milk is better for cheese than goat milk... After they get passed the colostrum period (~2 weeks), maybe you should "try" to teach them to be milked?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 24, 2019)

In my area the animal control IS A SECTON OF POLICE department.   So I would be inclined to feel they may be there, also.    Certainly they are part of the "official" control group and as such have authority to foster their animal for temporary care.   Personally, I feel you are fine in this respect.

Let's hope she will lamb soon.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 26, 2019)

The sheep had her lambs! Went out this morning, fed er and watched her for a little, no signs really. Went out an hour plus  later to give fresh water to my goats and there were two lambs!!! That was fast!! No discharge, no pawing, nothing that said labor.  Both lambs have nursed- there is one ewe and one ram! They are both brown! Any idea as to the breed? They’re so cute!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 26, 2019)

Yay!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2019)

She looks like a hair sheep of some kind but no way to know which one.  Congratulations on the lambs


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 26, 2019)

Congratulations  on your new family members.....


----------



## Rammy (Jan 26, 2019)

Looks like your in the sheep business.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow that was almost too easy....congratulations to  you all.

Make sure she gets lot of food as she looks thin and those lambs are going to pull on her reserves....but once again....YAY!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks y’all!!  I’m in love with them.  I would love to keep them but just not sure and it’d be a matter of convincing my dad though I would be financially responsible for them and I could do it. Hehe 

Yes, I’m concerned for her weight as well but am slowly introducing food and amount since I don’t  know what she’s used to and I don’t want to upset her rumen. She does have free choice coastal. Can sheep have calf mamma? I have some on hand that I give to my lactating does.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 26, 2019)

you get to keep them and they all get fat n happy


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like you're gonna need to get her started on some grain here, and quickly. Those babies are gonna drain her fast. Congrats on an unassisted delivery! Sure are cute


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks y'all!!

Miss Sheep aka Mary and her lambs went to my dad's friend who raises sheep and knows them well.  Mary was rather quiet during her stay, talking only to her lambs when we held them.  Upon her arrival and settling in (being quarantined, of course), her new owner has reported that Mary and his other sheep have been chatting back and forth. I am sad that her adventure here with us is finished but I'm very happy that she is doing so well and able to have sheep friends.


----------



## Rammy (Feb 12, 2019)

What a cool experience, though. Maybe you can visit her once and a while.


----------

